# Ministro salute tedesco:"Vaccinati, guariti o morti a fine inverno"



## Tifo'o (22 Novembre 2021)

Parole drammatiche quello del Ministero della Salute tedesco. La Germania è travolta da un'ondata di corona mai come prima, in cui i posti letto si stanno esaurendo velocemente. Il ministro tedesco non fa giri di parole.

"Probabilmente entro la fine di questo inverno, come a volte si dice cinicamente, praticamente tutti in Germania saranno vaccinati, guariti o morti"


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parole drammatiche quello del Ministero della Salute tedesco. La Germania è travolta da un'ondata di corona mai come prima, in cui i posti letto si stanno esaurendo velocemente. Il ministro tedesco non fa giri di parole.
> 
> "Probabilmente entro la fine di questo inverno, come a volte si dice cinicamente, praticamente tutti in Germania saranno vaccinati, guariti o morti"


Per la germania sto inverno 2021 è come per noi la primavera 2020.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Novembre 2021)

Parole di terrore senza senso


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

una menzogna peggio di Draghi in conferenza quando disse "m.uori o uccidi"


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parole drammatiche quello del Ministero della Salute tedesco. La Germania è travolta da un'ondata di corona mai come prima, in cui i posti letto si stanno esaurendo velocemente. Il ministro tedesco non fa giri di parole.
> 
> "Probabilmente entro la fine di questo inverno, come a volte si dice cinicamente, praticamente tutti in Germania saranno vaccinati, guariti o morti"


Bè non la vedo una cosa così improbabile, già oggi anche in Italia penso non siano tantissime le persone che non hanno mai contratto il virus in questi due anni nè si son vaccinati... il problema restano le nuove varianti, in Germania chiamatela come volete ma quella che circola è contagiosa peggio della peste.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parole drammatiche quello del Ministero della Salute tedesco. La Germania è travolta da un'ondata di corona mai come prima, in cui i posti letto si stanno esaurendo velocemente. Il ministro tedesco non fa giri di parole.
> 
> "Probabilmente entro la fine di questo inverno, come a volte si dice cinicamente, praticamente tutti in Germania saranno vaccinati, guariti o morti"


Come abbiamo sempre scritto qui dentro, senza essere ministri della salute.

Con queste varianti ad altra trasmissibilità e l' ormai abbandono delle precauzioni, il covid lo incontreranno più o meno tutti.

I conti son presto fatti, sia di quanti moriranno, sia di quanti finiranno in ospedale, sia di quanti lo passeranno totalmente indenni.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo sempre scritto qui dentro, senza essere ministri della salute.
> 
> Con queste varianti ad altra trasmissibilità e l' ormai abbandono delle precauzioni, il covid lo incontreranno più o meno tutti.
> 
> I conti son presto fatti, sia di quanti moriranno, sia di quanti finiranno in ospedale, sia di quanti lo passeranno totalmente indenni.


peccato che l'ultimo sia ampiamente il caso con più individui
una "piccolissima" dimenticanza

morti --->migliaia

ricoveri ---> migliaia

guariti ---> MILIONI


----------



## enigmistic02 (23 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parole drammatiche quello del Ministero della Salute tedesco. La Germania è travolta da un'ondata di corona mai come prima, in cui i posti letto si stanno esaurendo velocemente. Il ministro tedesco non fa giri di parole.
> 
> "Probabilmente entro la fine di questo inverno, come a volte si dice cinicamente, praticamente tutti in Germania saranno vaccinati, guariti o morti"


Una frase criptica, che in sé e per sé può voler dire tutto o niente, ma che mira ancora una volta a terrorizzare le persone più sensibili e incapaci di informarsi. 
Come già detto, questa pandemia dal punto di vista comunicativo l'hanno studiata benissimo e preparata alla grande da anni. Bravi tutti.


----------



## Pungiglione (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo sempre scritto qui dentro, senza essere ministri della salute.
> 
> Con queste varianti ad altra trasmissibilità e l' ormai abbandono delle precauzioni, il covid lo incontreranno più o meno tutti.
> 
> I conti son presto fatti, sia di quanti moriranno, sia di quanti finiranno in ospedale, sia di quanti lo passeranno totalmente indenni.


A quel punto ne saremo usciti definitivamente però, o sbaglio? 
Almeno fino ad una nuova release che però dovrà essere totalmente nuova e non una delta plus vip premium pack


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> peccato che l'ultimo sia ampiamente il caso con più individui e non venga citato.
> una "piccolissima" dimenticanza
> 
> morti --->migliaia
> ...


A me pare nessuno finga non sia cosi, non so da dove viene questa idea.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> A quel punto ne saremo usciti definitivamente però, o sbaglio?
> Almeno fino ad una nuova release che però dovrà essere totalmente nuova e non una delta plus vip premium pack


Boh, a questo penso non ti sappia rispondere nessuno.

Possibile, una volta contagiata l' intera popolazione mondiale l' epidemia rallenti ?

Che poi è quello che sta accadendo ( vedi Inghilterra)


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me pare nessuno finga non sia cosi, non so da dove viene questa idea.


guariti non è da intendere solo persone che fanno quarantena monitorati dalle ASL e ne escono con il tampone negativo dopo tot giorni, ma anche persone ignare che l'hanno avuto a propria insaputa da asintomatici o paucisintomatici e senza un seriologico non lo sapranno mai.
ci sono tantissimi guariti "fantasma" in ogni nazione, se tutti i cittadini di ogni nazione facessero un test seriologico verrebbe fuori immediatamente

il ministro intende guariti come persone ufficialmente stimate come ex pazienti covid con tanto di green pass da guarigione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Una frase criptica, che in sé e per sé può voler dire tutto o niente, ma che mira ancora una volta a terrorizzare le persone più sensibili e incapaci di informarsi.
> Come già detto, questa pandemia dal punto di vista comunicativo l'hanno studiata benissimo e preparata alla grande da anni. Bravi tutti.


Ma bravi chi? Il gombloddo globale di tutti i paesi del mondo al servizio della Pfizer..mai vista una simile coordinazione di intenti globale, dalla Cina alla Germania tutti d'accordo x non si sa bene quale fine..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo sempre scritto qui dentro, senza essere ministri della salute.
> 
> Con queste varianti ad altra trasmissibilità e l' ormai abbandono delle precauzioni, il covid lo incontreranno più o meno tutti.
> 
> I conti son presto fatti, sia di quanti moriranno, sia di quanti finiranno in ospedale, sia di quanti lo passeranno totalmente indenni.


Infatti non mi pare abbia detto una cosa tanto assurda.. Ma ovviamente sia mai che uno possa esprimere questi concetti senza essere additato di fare terrorismo.. X fortuna ci sono Pippo e pluto che su YT e FB fanno vera divulgazione scientifica e rendono edotti i loro seguaci


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti non mi pare abbia detto una cosa tanto assurda.. Ma ovviamente sia mai che uno possa esprimere questi concetti senza essere additato di fare terrorismo.. X fortuna ci sono Pippo e pluto che su YT e FB fanno vera divulgazione scientifica e rendono edotti i loro seguaci


se non viene chiarito che la quasi totalità lo supererà, come dal 2020 ad oggi, senza alcun problema grave è chiaro che ci sia faziosità nella comunicazione.
vuoi fare una sparata del genere per il solito patetico tentativo di racimolare qualche vaccinando in più ?
bene, però aggiungi i parametri altrimenti l'ordine delle migliaia sembra più rilevante di quello dei milioni

"a fine inverno decine di milioni di tedeschi avranno avuto il covid, tra questi decine di migliaia saranno ricoverati e una parte di loro morirà"

questa sarebbe una comunicazione più onesta


----------



## Alfabri (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se non viene chiarito che la quasi totalità lo supererà, come dal 2020 ad oggi, senza alcun problema grave è chiaro che ci sia faziosità nella comunicazione.
> vuoi fare una sparata del genere per il solito patetico tentativo di racimolare qualche vaccinando in più ?
> bene, però aggiungi i parametri altrimenti l'ordine delle migliaia sembra più rilevante di quello dei milioni
> 
> ...


Ancora più onesto sarebbe: milioni di tedeschi avranno avuto il covid, tra questi decine di migliaia saranno ricoverati andando a saturare la capacità di risposta ospedaliera, così altre decine di migliaia di tedeschi resteranno senza supporto diagnostico-terapeutico tempestivo andando ad ingrossare la lista dei morti, già riempita da una buona quota dei ricoverati per covid.
Così, just for saying...


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Ancora più onesto sarebbe: milioni di tedeschi avranno avuto il covid, tra questi decine di migliaia saranno ricoverati andando a saturare la capacità di risposta ospedaliera, così altre decine di migliaia di tedeschi resteranno senza supporto diagnostico-terapeutico tempestivo andando ad ingrossare la lista dei morti, già riempita da una buona quota dei ricoverati per covid.
> Così, just for saying...


e cosa cambia con quello che hai aggiunto ?
sempre migliaia restano, anche nel punto più apicale dei ricoveri, dall'altro hai decine di milioni indenni.
è comunque enormemente sproprozionato

poi bisognerebbe anche precisare il motivo per cui si va in ospedale, altro tema tabù ormai per quelli che prendono le cose per come sono senza preoccuparsi delle cause.
a parte chi ha un sistema immunitario compromesso o che non risponde adeguatamente, gli altri non prendono il covid di sera e la mattina dopo sono in ospedale senza aria nei polmoni.
passano giorni e giorni, alle volte anche dieci o due settimane, in cui la questione si aggrava per non aver fatto tutto ciò che è necessario a domicilio per scongiurare il ricovero.

questo modus operandi non vale solo per il covid, per diverse malattie se fai poco e niente o male finisci in ospedale perchè la sintomatologia si aggrava nel tempo


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se non viene chiarito che la quasi totalità lo supererà, come dal 2020 ad oggi, senza alcun problema grave è chiaro che ci sia faziosità nella comunicazione.
> vuoi fare una sparata del genere per il solito patetico tentativo di racimolare qualche vaccinando in più ?
> bene, però aggiungi i parametri altrimenti l'ordine delle migliaia sembra più rilevante di quello dei milioni
> 
> ...


Certo che mille morti sono più importanti di milioni di sopravvissuti ma in che universo vivete voi? È come dire che non ha senso preoccuparsi x la sicurezza stradale xke tanto muoiono solo alcune centinaia di automobilisti mentre milioni di persone viaggiano sempre senza che gli succeda nulla..


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che mille morti sono più importanti di milioni di sopravvissuti ma in che universo vivete voi? È come dire che non ha senso preoccuparsi x la sicurezza stradale xke tanto muoiono solo alcune centinaia di automobilisti mentre milioni di persone viaggiano sempre senza che gli succeda nulla..


Come ho sempre detto, solo chi ha un attività chiusa per una pandemia puo' lamentarsi dei lockdown passati, perchè c'era in gioco il loro culo

Ma se per salvare il SSN, io cittadino medio, non potevo andare al ristorante o al bar, era demenziale lamentarsi.

Non ci vado e basta. Serva tanto o serva poco, non è sto sacrificio.

Discutibile non poter uscire di casa o mascherina all' aperto, su questo nulla da obbiettare, altrettanto demenziale.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che mille morti sono più importanti di milioni di sopravvissuti ma in che universo vivete voi? È come dire che non ha senso preoccuparsi x la sicurezza stradale xke tanto muoiono solo alcune centinaia di automobilisti mentre milioni di persone viaggiano sempre senza che gli succeda nulla..


negli incidenti stradali non muoiono prevalentemente anziani e malati, tutti'altro, ma soprattutto non blocchi il mondo per tentare di tutelare minoranze.
riesci a fare entrambe le cose, qui invece interferiscono e per la prima volta dall'uomo primitivo al 2020 hai dato priorità agli infermi rovinando la vita di tutti gli altri.
per rispondere alla tua domanda, vivo nell'universo sempre esistito prima che ne fosse creato uno nuovo ad hoc


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> negli incidenti stradali non muoiono prevalentemente anziani e malati, tutti'altro, ma soprattutto non blocchi il mondo per tentare di tutelare minoranze.
> riesci a fare entrambe le cose, qui invece interferiscono e per la prima volta dall'uomo primitivo al 2020 hai dato priorità agli infermi.
> per rispondere alla tua domanda, vivo nell'universo sempre esistito prima che ne fosse creato uno nuovo ad hoc


@Andris

Muoiono solo i vecchi, ma perchè muoiono solo i vecchi?

Perchè quelli dai 40 ai 70, se ospedalizzati, guariscono. Giusto?

Ecco, non perdere il filo.

Con un sistema sanitario portato al punto in cui non c'è più spazio manco per un appendicite, come cureresti questi dai 40 ai 70 che possono essere salvati?

I morti diverrebbero esponenziali.
Saremmo tornati alla preistoria dal punto di vista sanitario.

E non dirmi pure tu che andavano aumentati medici, infermieri e ospedali, è una favola che danno in pasto agli allocchi solo per consensi politici.

Non è possibile.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> una menzogna peggio di Draghi in conferenza quando disse "m.uori o uccidi"


Ma perché devono essere così ridicoli perché?
cosi è totalmente controproducente. Quarto babbeo è l’alter ego di speranza..anche loro politicamente stanno messi male eh…
Quante fregnacce che dicono..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> negli incidenti stradali non muoiono prevalentemente anziani e malati, tutti'altro, ma soprattutto non blocchi il mondo per tentare di tutelare minoranze.
> riesci a fare entrambe le cose, qui invece interferiscono e per la prima volta dall'uomo primitivo al 2020 hai dato priorità agli infermi rovinando la vita di tutti gli altri.
> per rispondere alla tua domanda, vivo nell'universo sempre esistito prima che ne fosse creato uno nuovo ad hoc


Muoiono solo anziani e malati.. Vabbè dai onestamente non meritate nemmeno delle risposte, hanno perfino bloccato le olimpiadi x questi malati e anziani.. Non sapete più nemmeno voi a cosa attaccarvi per sostenere il vostro punto di vista egoistico.. Per fortuna la stragrande maggioranza delle persone ragiona.. Ma come sempre 4 casinari si notano di più di 4000 persone che si comportano bene


----------



## Masanijey (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che mille morti sono più importanti di milioni di sopravvissuti ma in che universo vivete voi? È come dire che non ha senso preoccuparsi x la sicurezza stradale xke tanto muoiono solo alcune centinaia di automobilisti mentre milioni di persone viaggiano sempre senza che gli succeda nulla..


E' l'esempio che faccio sempre io quando mi trovo ancora tristemente a parlare con chi ha fatto e continua a fare trincea a difesa del virus. E' diventato quasi un loro amico, lo coccolano quasi.
Stesso discorso del casco: è anche possibile sopravvivere una vita intera andando in moto senza casco, ma perchè non metterlo se è una soluzione di prevenzione?
Ci troviamo in una fase storica, impensabile e a mio modo di vedere avvilente di come l'essere umano sta cambiando la propria mentalità. Fortemente condizionata dal web, social, fake news e cospirazionismo. E il discorso potrebbe essere allargato oltre i confini del tema pandemia.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo sempre scritto qui dentro, senza essere ministri della salute.
> 
> Con queste varianti ad altra trasmissibilità e l' ormai abbandono delle precauzioni, il covid lo incontreranno più o meno tutti.
> 
> I conti son presto fatti, sia di quanti moriranno, sia di quanti finiranno in ospedale, sia di quanti lo passeranno totalmente indenni.


E poi ci sono io che non l’ho mai preso stando a contatto con mia madre, mio padre, mio fratello e alcuni amici tutti positivi 
Questo prima del vaccino


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Andris
> 
> Muoiono solo i vecchi, ma perchè muoiono solo i vecchi?
> 
> ...


mai detto che muoiono solo i vecchi, ma prevalentemente persone mature con patologie come riportano tutti gli istituti statistici di ogni nazione coinvolta dal covid.

infatti fosse per me neanche andrebbero accettati i ricoveri di persone non curabili.
spazio solo a chi ha possibilità di reagire al covid grave, in questo modo gli ospedali non sarebbero mai pieni.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E poi ci sono io che non l’ho mai preso stando a contatto con mia madre, mio padre, mio fratello e alcuni amici tutti positivi
> Questo prima del vaccino


Eh meno male!

Non sei il primo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Novembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Bè non la vedo una cosa così improbabile, già oggi anche in Italia penso non siano tantissime le persone che non hanno mai contratto il virus in questi due anni nè si son vaccinati... il problema restano le nuove varianti, in Germania chiamatela come volete ma quella che circola è contagiosa peggio della peste.


Infatti io ero una di loro...
l'ho preso ad inizio di novembre
e come lavoro in questi 2 anni
Avrò visto mezzo mondo


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Muoiono solo anziani e malati.. Vabbè dai onestamente non meritate nemmeno delle risposte, hanno perfino bloccato le olimpiadi x questi malati e anziani.. Non sapete più nemmeno voi a cosa attaccarvi per sostenere il vostro punto di vista egoistico.. Per fortuna la stragrande maggioranza delle persone ragiona.. Ma come sempre 4 casinari si notano di più di 4000 persone che si comportano bene


questa è una cosa che hai inventato, il "solo" non l'ho mai scritto dal 2020 ad oggi perchè so perfettamente non sia così.
sai benissimo che ti ho snocciolato più volte i dati ISS dei decessi

la stragrande maggioranza non ragiona affatto, ha paura in buona parte ed altri cedono ai ricatti

tu stesso dicesti tempo fa che senza le continue pressioni e minacce la metà o meno si sarebbe vaccinata
se vuoi ti trovo il post


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me pare nessuno finga non sia cosi, non so da dove viene questa idea.


In effetti questa idea ti viene.. se pensi che ancora si urla che se non ti vaccini ***** quando la mortalità è bassissima eh..
Che poi inficia sul ssn è un altro discorso però


----------



## Alfabri (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e cosa cambia con quello che hai aggiunto ?
> sempre migliaia restano, anche nel punto più apicale dei ricoveri, dall'altro hai decine di milioni indenni.
> è comunque enormemente sproprozionato
> 
> ...


Vai, raccontami dall'alto della tua laurea, quali terapie mediche domiciliari somministreresti.
Ad eccezione degli anticorpi monoclonali, che utilizzati precocemente abbassano il rischio di forme gravi in popolazioni strettamente selezionate di pazienti perchè ad alto rischio, in relazione ai costi esorbitanti e il rischio di effetti collaterali anche gravi (molto più frequenti di quelli da vaccino!), nessuna terapia ad uso domiciliare si è dimostrata realmente efficace in termini di impatto sulle ospedalizzazioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma bravi chi? Il gombloddo globale di tutti i paesi del mondo al servizio della Pfizer..mai vista una simile coordinazione di intenti globale, dalla Cina alla Germania tutti d'accordo x non si sa bene quale fine..


Io ricordo che il Papa anni fa diceva " si farà la guerra per l'acqua" diciamo che tra carestie danni ambientali e dell'uomo e siccità..la madre terra ha chiuso i rubinetti! tanto il gombloddo era anche per chi sosteneva il cambiamento climatico  quindi.. storia già vista..


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh meno male!
> 
> Non sei il primo.


Sono convito che sia il tabacco da fiuto che uso ogni giorno..c’erano degli studi a riguardo durante la pandemia di spagnola


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma bravi chi? Il gombloddo globale di tutti i paesi del mondo al servizio della Pfizer..mai vista una simile coordinazione di intenti globale, dalla Cina alla Germania tutti d'accordo x non si sa bene quale fine..



E secondo te la Pizzer è assolutamente l'unica che ci guadagna in tutto questo? La Pizzer è uno dei tanti attori del teatrino, nemmeno così importante.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Vai, raccontami dall'alto della tua laurea, quali terapie mediche domiciliari somministreresti.
> Ad eccezione degli anticorpi monoclonali, che utilizzati precocemente abbassano il rischio di forme gravi in popolazioni strettamente selezionate di pazienti perchè ad alto rischio, in relazione ai costi esorbitanti e il rischio di effetti collaterali anche gravi (molto più frequenti di quelli da vaccino!), nessuna terapia ad uso domiciliare si è dimostrata realmente efficace in termini di impatto sulle ospedalizzazioni.


non chiederlo a me, ma a chi è stato curato e non è finito in ospedale.
sono esseri umani esistenti e parlanti, non ipotesi strampalate.
al massimo puoi dire che ad alcuni non funziona, non che non esistano persone a cui è stato somministrato qualcosa per non andare in ospedale
nessuna terapia domiciliare univoca è stata adottata su larga scala e quindi non ci sono risultati così ampi da dire sia questa la via, se è questo che intendi, tuttavia ci sono persone che hanno visto affievolirsi i sintomi da covid così


----------



## Masanijey (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non chiederlo a me, ma a chi è stato curato e non è finito in ospedale.
> sono esseri umani esistenti e parlanti, non ipotesi strampalate.
> al massimo puoi dire che ad alcuni non funziona, non che non esistano persone a cui è stato somministrato qualcosa per non andare in ospedale


Si ma io ho la mascella per terra.
Anche la febbre ti passa da sola senza la tachipirina, ma se tu fossi un medico diresti "aspetta che ti passa da sola"?
Ma se tu avessi la responsabilità di prendere una decisione, per una nazione intera, scegli la cosa più efficace o dici, vabbè ma ne ho visto uno guarire con l'acqua frizzante!
Non so più veramente che dire di fronte a certi ragionamenti.


----------



## Masanijey (23 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E secondo te la Pizzer è assolutamente l'unica che ci guadagna in tutto questo? La Pizzer è uno dei tanti attori del teatrino, nemmeno così importante.


E secondo te Gabri pure i tedeschi quindi sono degli attori?
Eh vabbè, andiamo avanti così allora, all'infinito.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Si ma io ho la mascella per terra.
> Anche la febbre ti passa da sola senza la tachipirina, ma se tu fossi un medico diresti "aspetta che ti passa da sola"?
> Ma se tu avessi la responsabilità di prendere una decisione, per una nazione intera, scegli la cosa più efficace o dici, vabbè ma ne ho visto uno guarire con l'acqua frizzante!
> Non so più veramente che dire di fronte a certi ragionamenti.


parliamo di farmaci autorizzati già da anni per altre patologie, non hanno inventato nulla e non sono sciamani

"aspetta che ti passa" lo hanno fatto alla prima ondata e i medici non andavano a casa dei malati non avendo DPI, qualcuno ci è andato ed è morto in realtà contravvenendo alle indicazioni, non fa tanto ridere


----------



## Masanijey (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> parliamo di farmaci autorizzati già da anni *per altre patologie*, non hanno inventato nulla e non sono sciamani


Quindi? Non mi hai risposto quindi. O forse si...
Piuttosto che utilizzare il brutto e cattivo vaccino, sperimentale, che fa attaccare le calamite al braccio, la soluzione è *provare *con qualcosa che *per altro* ha funzionato e che *potrebbe *aiutare in *qualche caso*.
Che idioti che sono questi medici.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Quindi? Non mi hai risposto quindi. O forse si...
> Piuttosto che utilizzare il brutto e cattivo vaccino, sperimentale, che fa attaccare le calamite al braccio, la soluzione è *provare *con qualcosa che *per altro* ha funzionato e che *potrebbe *aiutare in *qualche caso*.
> Che idioti che sono questi medici.


il vaccino è arrivato oltre un anno dopo il covid, nel mentre che hai fatto per non farli aggravare ?
per un anno hanno narrato che l'unica via fosse il lockdown e i paesi che non lo facevano fossero irresponsabili, tutto ciò per avere meno contagiati e meno malati ma nulla che potesse migliorare il decorso dei pazienti

e ci sono anche i vaccinati gravi per il covid, per la cronaca
una terapia serve anche a loro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che mille morti sono più importanti di milioni di sopravvissuti ma in che universo vivete voi? È come dire che non ha senso preoccuparsi x la sicurezza stradale xke tanto muoiono solo alcune centinaia di automobilisti mentre milioni di persone viaggiano sempre senza che gli succeda nulla..



Ha senso preoccuparsi,ma non è che per salvaguardare i "mille" morti,si va a mettere il limitatore a 40km/h a tutte le auto in circolazione.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto, solo chi ha un attività chiusa per una pandemia puo' lamentarsi dei lockdown passati, perchè c'era in gioco il loro culo


Se hanno inserito dei ristori ridicoli,la colpa di chi è ?
Hotel che fatturavano 1 milione l'anno hanno ricevuto 20.000 €,ma di che parliamo ?


----------



## Masanijey (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il vaccino è arrivato oltre un anno dopo il covid, nel mentre che hai fatto per non farli aggravare ?
> per un anno hanno narrato che l'unica via fosse il lockdown e i paesi che non lo facevano fossero irresponsabili, tutto ciò per avere meno contagiati e meno malati ma nulla che potesse migliorare il decorso dei pazienti
> 
> e ci sono anche i vaccinati gravi per il covid, per la cronaca
> una terapia serve anche a loro


Va bene Andris. Se non ho una scala mi devo arrampicare, quando mi arriva la scala uso la scala se non sono idiota, anche se c'è qualcuno che si fa male inciampando sulla scala. Ma certo meno che se mi arrampicassi sul muro.
Mi sembrano concetti che forse dovrei spiegare ai miei figli, ma evidentemente non è così.

Andiamo avanti in questo modo dai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa è una cosa che hai inventato, il "solo" non l'ho mai scritto dal 2020 ad oggi perchè so perfettamente non sia così.
> sai benissimo che ti ho snocciolato più volte i dati ISS dei decessi
> 
> la stragrande maggioranza non ragiona affatto, ha paura in buona parte ed altri cedono ai ricatti
> ...


Si bé perdonami il tuo "prevalentemente" suonava tanto da "chissenefrega di questi"..

Che la maggior parte della gente non ragioni ci può stare (ma infatti la politica dovrebbe servire a questo, a dare voce a chi non sa nemmeno cosa vuole), ad ogni modo una persona che non ragiona ma si lascia guidare è meno dannosa di un idiota che tenta di ragionare e segue le fesserie, mi fa specie che invece a ste cavolate vadano dietro anche persone intelligenti, come te probabilmente vi affascina troppo il sentirvi pochi che lottano contro il potere, non lo so...perché il vero dramma è che di fronte al 90% della comunità scientifica e politica GLOBALE che va in una direzione precisa ci sia chi si affida alle sciocchezze del restante 10%..che non capisce che mentre il 90% della gente non può perseguire un fine unico quel 10% invece vuole solo creare disordine e caos perché adorano questo clima da guerra civile..

Se dopo 2 anni di pandemia dobbiamo ancora stare qui a spiegarci che il virus da solo non sparisce, che se lasciato incontrollato in 2 mesi manda in tilt qualunque SSN, che muoiono persone in modo atroce non so davvero che senso abbia..ripeto, PER FORTUNA a decidere non siete voi che ragionate così ma qualcuno che, PUR COMMETTENDO ERRORI se non altro cerca di tutelare il bene comune..

Alla fine lamentarsi di tutto e contraddire ogni decisione è uno sport facile, proporre soluzioni concrete e realistiche è un po' più difficile

Sul tuo punto finale, ebbene si..come dicevo prima 4 casinari fanno più rumore di 4000 persone educate..senza le pressioni, la gente si sarebbe fermata alla caciara della prima ora sui vaccini, con quelli che gridavano alla pericolosità, al 5G e altre fesserie e scovavano ogni singolo caso di reazione (alcuni inventati ad arte) per mettere in dubbio il vaccino...senza quell'opera di coercizione per far vaccinare in massa ora saremmo con una situazione ben più drammatica, come ci mostrano altri paesi alle prese coi lockdown..
Mi spiace solo che nella foga del momento siano mancate alcune prescrizioni più corrette su Astrazeneca che avrebbero evitato buona parte dei pur pochi casi di reazione al vaccino, e anche fossero solo 10 persone morte per errore sono comunque 10 persone che non dovevano morire...per fortuna la loro morte avrà salvato di certo almeno 1000 persone


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> E secondo te Gabri pure i tedeschi quindi sono degli attori?
> Eh vabbè, andiamo avanti così allora, all'infinito.



Tedeschi, franzosi, alieni. Qui non si tratta di nazionalità.

Piuttosto che chiedere chi ci guadagna, domandiamoci chi ci perde. Poi chi ci guadagna sono i restanti.

Si sono messi d'accordo? Prima ci sta di no, ma adesso ... Troppi, da tanti punti di vista, i guadagni (non solo ed esclusivamente economici) che si possono trarre da queste situazioni. A partire da un controllo più serrato della popolazione. Non dirmi che non fa comodo a parecchi una situazione di stallo come questa.

Voi, quanti stati, quante aziende ed enti avete visto fallire per questa pandemia? Gli unici che ci hanno veramente rimesso sono i cittadini e le piccole imprese. Analizzate bene la situazione, possibilmente attenendosi alla praticità. Tutto, ma veramente tutto in questa pandemia è un danno solo ed esclusivamente per il popolo. Mica hanno proibito di lavorare, eh. Hanno proibito di muoversi però.

Coincidenza? Forse. Da lì in poi, ognuno la vede come vuole.

Ma niente succede per caso a questo mondo, amico. Niente.


----------



## Masanijey (23 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tedeschi, franzosi, alieni. Qui non si tratta di nazionalità.
> 
> Piuttosto che chiedere chi ci guadagna, domandiamoci chi ci perde. Poi chi ci guadagna sono i restanti.
> 
> ...


Sei sempre e solamente concentrato sull'investigazione però. Così concentrato da non considerare più quello che sta succedendo alle persone.
E come te tanti altri, così sospettosi su tutto da esservi quasi schierati a favore della malattia.
E perdonami ma non sto esagerando, mai una parola "contro" il virus, sempre e solamente contro il vaccino e chi potenzialmente ci sta guadagnando.
Ci stanno guadagnando in tanti, come sempre, ogni giorno, in qualunque ambito succede. Anche senza il virus.

Ma quindi? Che facciamo allora?


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si bé perdonami il tuo "prevalentemente" suonava tanto da "chissenefrega di questi"..
> 
> Che la maggior parte della gente non ragioni ci può stare (ma infatti la politica dovrebbe servire a questo, a dare voce a chi non sa nemmeno cosa vuole), ad ogni modo una persona che non ragiona ma si lascia guidare è meno dannosa di un idiota che tenta di ragionare e segue le fesserie, mi fa specie che invece a ste cavolate vadano dietro anche persone intelligenti, come te probabilmente vi affascina troppo il sentirvi pochi che lottano contro il potere, non lo so...perché il vero dramma è che di fronte al 90% della comunità scientifica e politica GLOBALE che va in una direzione precisa ci sia chi si affida alle sciocchezze del restante 10%..che non capisce che mentre il 90% della gente non può perseguire un fine unico quel 10% invece vuole solo creare disordine e caos perché adorano questo clima da guerra civile..
> 
> ...


il bene comune lo tuteli indebitando un paese per una generazione per poi chiedere una misera cifra di solidarietà europea rateizzata e subordinata a precisi paletti decisi da altri ?
convinto tu che torneremo a splendere con questi soldi, anche su questo ti lasci guidare.
per me servirebbero migliaia di miliardi per fare davvero tutto ciò che necessario e non per quello che dicono loro

non è che mi affascina stare dalla parte dei pochi, anzi mi piacerebbe fossero di più anche se penso che dal 2022 lo saremo perchè molti secondo me non si sottoporranno a nuove dosi.
il fatto è che dal primo momento manca la trasparenza sulla vicenda e farsi guidare come dici tu senza fare domande o critiche, come da soldatini, non porta a cambiare paradigma.
non posso accettare che si faccia finta di niente sull'origine del virus, i contratti con le aziende tutti oscurati dall'UE etc etc
tutto questo per la disperazione dei malati covid, bisogna rimanere lucidi anche nelle disgrazie.

fosse per me dal primo giorno avrei detto che il futuro del paese e di chi ha tutta la vita davanti è più importante di chi ha una certa età con certe patologie pregresse.
persone che muoiono ogni giorno nell'indifferenza collettiva.
tutta questa prosopopea alla prima ondata su RSA et similia, poi dopo il vaccino quasi coatto nessuno ne ha parlato eppure murati vivi un anno e mezzo in quei tristi luoghi
questa ipocrisia mi infastidisce, meglio dire le cose in modo brutale ma schietto piuttosto che nascondere la propria paura dietro a empatia verso altri
finchè le cose vanno di pari passo bene, poi bisogna prendere delle scelte e purtroppo in un paese con 16 milioni di pensionati si empatizza più con i vecchi che con i giovani


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Sei sempre e solamente concentrato sull'investigazione però. Così concentrato da non considerare più quello che sta succedendo alle persone.
> E come te tanti altri, così sospettosi su tutto da esservi quasi schierati a favore della malattia.
> E perdonami ma non sto esagerando, mai una parola "contro" il virus, sempre e solamente contro il vaccino e chi potenzialmente ci sta guadagnando.
> Ci stanno guadagnando in tanti, come sempre, ogni giorno, in qualunque ambito succede. Anche senza il virus.
> ...



Scusami, ma codesto non lo accetto.

Forse non mi segui (cosa in tua facoltà), ma non rivoltiamo la frittata arrivando a dire che sono a favore della malattia.

Mai una parola contro il virus? Chi è che da 2 anni dice di fare fuori chi ci ha propinato 'sta roba, naturale o no? Chi è che da 2 anni vorrebbe ritornare alla normalità, mentre gli altri dicono che si vive esattamente come prima? Io mi sono vaccinato, eh, mica sono un no-vax. Due anni, Cristo Santo, e stiamo ancora al punto di partenza.

Certo che ce l'ho con chi ci guadagna. Perché in tanti ci guadagnano. Con chi ce la dovrei avere? Io c'ho una pistola puntata alla tempia e tu hai coraggio di dirmi che mi sto lamentando perché sono sotto tiro, salvo il fatto che mi fa quasi piacere.

Tu mi chiedi che dobbiamo fare. Io mi sono vaccinato, rispetto le regole per dovere civico, e cerco di combattere questo muro invisibile sottolinenando le incongruenze e le possibili schifezze che stanno dietro questa faccenda. Perché voglio vedere te e me liberi come prima.

Inaccettabile, amico. Inaccettabile.


----------



## Masanijey (23 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma codesto non lo accetto.
> 
> Forse non mi segui (cosa in tua facoltà), ma non rivoltiamo la frittata arrivando a dire che sono a favore della malattia.
> 
> ...


Ti ho letto diverse volte, ma certo non ti conosco personalmente, quindi diciamo che mi riferisco più alla corrente di pensiero che si sta formando tra la gente, quella che vedo quotidianamente.

E piano piano le correnti si stanno sempre più assottigliando e omologando in due pensieri ben definiti:
- Chi crede che sti morti ci siano davvero, che l'emergenza non sia finzione e che se c'è un'emergenza si debba fare qualcosa;
- Chi interpreta ogni forma preventiva, ogni dichiarazione degli organi ministeriali, ogni nuova notizia che riguarda la situazione dei contagi, come una mossa studiata a tavolino per arrivare ad uno scopo. Il vaccino è acqua naturale e quindi inutile (non è il tuo caso evidentemente) e il virus non è così pericoloso come dicono, nonostante siamo qui a commentare un discussione in cui si parla di emergenza (e morti) in un paese organizzato come la Germania. Ma è solo l'ultimo dei casi.

Questa è la realtà, e per me fare ostruzionismo nei confronti di chi cerca di trovare una soluzione, significa implicitamente schierarsi a favore del problema, o comunque favorirlo. E' questo che sta succedendo da due anni.

Se poi in due anni sto virus non si è sconfitto due sono le cose: o non è davvero così facile come si può pensare, o tutte le persone coinvolte, in tutto il mondo, sono marce fino al midollo.
Per la legge dei grandi numeri la seconda la escludo. Ma chiaramente si tratta solo della mia inutile opinione personale.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo sempre scritto qui dentro, senza essere ministri della salute.
> 
> Con queste varianti ad altra trasmissibilità e l' ormai abbandono delle precauzioni, il covid lo incontreranno più o meno tutti.
> 
> I conti son presto fatti, sia di quanti moriranno, sia di quanti finiranno in ospedale, sia di quanti lo passeranno totalmente indenni.


Beh è qualcosa che dicevano fin dai primi giorni della pandemia.
Nel lungo termine il virus circolerà nella popolazione fino a diventare endemico come altri Coronavirus.

Nel frattempo è probabile che negli anni lo incontreremo anche piu volte oltretutto, ma circolando in una popolazione vaccinata dovrebbe di volta in volta perdere carica virale, in teoria.

In questo circuito il problema resta la popolazione non vaccinata, che invece potrebbe andare incontro a sintomi gravi con piu probabilità, soprattutto di fronte a varianti piu aggressive.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh è qualcosa che dicevano fin dai primi giorni della pandemia.
> Nel lungo termine il virus circolerà nella popolazione fino a diventare endemico come altri Coronavirus.
> 
> Nel frattempo è probabile che negli anni lo incontreremo anche piu volte oltretutto, ma circolando in una popolazione vaccinata dovrebbe di volta in volta perdere carica virale, in teoria.
> ...


Esatto proprio per questo ho sempre sostenuto che è "piuttosto semplice" fare una previsione su numero di ospedalizzati e morti, in quanto basta sapere il numero dei non vaccinati, togliendo una ragionevole percentuale di persone che il covid l' hanno già fatto pur senza tampone ufficiale.

L' unica cosa importante, è che non si contagino tutti nel breve altrimenti sappiamo benissimo cosa comporti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il bene comune lo tuteli indebitando un paese per una generazione per poi chiedere una misera cifra di solidarietà europea rateizzata e subordinata a precisi paletti decisi da altri ?
> convinto tu che torneremo a splendere con questi soldi, anche su questo ti lasci guidare.
> per me servirebbero migliaia di miliardi per fare davvero tutto ciò che necessario e non per quello che dicono loro
> 
> ...


Ma vi rendete conto si o no che le misure prese, vaccino e gp in primis sono proprio x far tornare a lavorare e vivere? Ma mi dite cosa cavolo non potete fare oggi?? E questo grazie al vaccino che ha evitato contagi continui nonostante le vostre fesserie sul vaccino inutile.. Ma voi vorreste zero obblighi e zero restrizioni.. Non è barattare il futuro con la vita dei vecchi, è barattare un briciolo della vostra libertà con la vita di quella gente..ma ripeto è come parlare coi muri, xke per voi il "vairus" non esiste, le varianti sono "release" e tutte le solite sciocchezze che continuate a divulgare.. Voi cercate col lanternino nei casaetti e intanto non vedete il dinosauro nel vostro salotto..


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto si o no che le misure prese, vaccino e gp in primis sono proprio x far tornare a lavorare e vivere? Ma mi dite cosa cavolo non potete fare oggi?? E questo grazie al vaccino che ha evitato contagi continui nonostante le vostre fesserie sul vaccino inutile.. Ma voi vorreste zero obblighi e zero restrizioni.. Non è barattare il futuro con la vita dei vecchi, è barattare un briciolo della vostra libertà con la vita di quella gente..ma ripeto è come parlare coi muri, xke per voi il "vairus" non esiste, le varianti sono "release" e tutte le solite sciocchezze che continuate a divulgare.. Voi cercate col lanternino nei casaetti e intanto non vedete il dinosauro nel vostro salotto..


facciamo così: trovami un messaggio dove ho scritto che il virus non esiste e ti faccio 500 euro di ricarica paypal
è un brutto malcostume dire cose mai scritte dagli altri e siamo già a due


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ti ho letto diverse volte, ma certo non ti conosco personalmente, quindi diciamo che mi riferisco più alla corrente di pensiero che si sta formando tra la gente, quella che vedo quotidianamente.
> 
> E piano piano le correnti si stanno sempre più assottigliando e omologando in due pensieri ben definiti:
> - Chi crede che sti morti ci siano davvero, che l'emergenza non sia finzione e che se c'è un'emergenza si debba fare qualcosa;
> ...



Le correnti vanno viste per quelle che sono, aggregati di idee molto grossolane che non rispecchiano la totalità dei pensieri della gente, servono solo per beneficio di catalogazione.

Io non mi schiero in nessuna corrente, ho una mia idea ben precisa, che condivide certe cose e certe no. Di certo non mi faccio influenzare dalla propaganda e dai discorsi beceri.

Qualsiasi sia l'origine del virus, esiste e può essere pericoloso. Come tutti i virus. Ma per come è nata e come si sta sviluppando questa pandemia, e soprattutto per gli effetti che ha, lascia molti dubbi. E non sono dubbi di natura scientifica, ma di natura sociopolitica.

Quello che sta succedendo è sotto gli occhi di tutti, basta avere il coraggio di osservarlo. Non mi metto per la milionesima volta a fare l'elenco delle oscenità, a partire dai banchi a rotelle. Roba folle, che però passa sottobanco come "piccolo errore che ci può stare, inesperienza, etc etc". Dimmi te, onestamente, se avresti concepito una cosa del genere. No, dimmelo e basta. Guarda caso, circolano milioni di euro e la gente viene indagata. No, ma è tutto normale, eh. Ogni santo giorno si leggono post su questa pandemia dove la gente butta benzina sul fuoco, terrorismo, novaxxismo, misure repressive e via discorrendo. Poi si invoca la scienza tramite rappresentanti che vanno a fare le sfilate sui red carpet a Venezia. Mah.

Io voglio sconfiggere il virus. Ma non mi sembra che esista molta voglia in giro, soprattutto quando vedo che parecchie persone accettano di tutto, e anzi difendono questo modo di operare. Tutto lasciato in mano ad aziende farmaceutiche e politica, laddove doveva esistere una task-force mondiale unita per cercare una soluzione condivisa.

Cinesi scomparsi, adesso chi genera i virus è la gente, gli ingegneri genetici novaxxisti che producono una variante al giorno. Evoluzione della pandemia mai vista sulla faccia della terra, memoria collettiva cancellata ed esperienze pregresse totalmente prive di fondamento.

Si ritorna lì, per voi non esiste la malafede e siete assolutamente sicuri che chi dirige il teatrino si spezzi in due per il vostro bene.

Ma appena si nomina la malafede scatta subito l'allarme antiatomico e ci si scopre tutti puri di animo. Strano, perché millenni di storia dicono tutt'altro. E allora bruceremo i libri, come nei migliori romanzi distopici.

Sono già passati due anni, amico. Ci ritroveremo tra un po', e vedremo come sarà andata a finire. Poi magari mi dirai che è tutto ok quando il giorno prima ti sei fatto una dose di vaccino e starai indossando una mascherina.

Di una cosa sono sicuro: se e quando ne usciremo, sarà stato sicuramente un successo, qualsiasi cosa faranno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> facciamo così: trovami un messaggio dove ho scritto che il virus non esiste e ti faccio 500 euro di ricarica paypal
> è un brutto malcostume dire cose mai scritte dagli altri e siamo già a due


Parlo al plurale infatti, perché è un mal costume da politico pure quello di dare ad intendere una cosa senza dirla esplicitamente per poi poter dire "io non ho mai detto questo"..
Mi ritorna in mente il caso Mario Pagliaccio Giordano che si nascondeva dietro al dito del "mi faccio solo domande" per giustificare trasmissioni da 3 ore tutte a seminare dubbi e a fare l'occhiolino ai no vax..
Non so se avete fatto caso che qui dentro ad ogni discussione sul Covid (decine al giorno) ci sono sempre due vie,
chi solleva dubbi su ogni posizione, vede marcio ovunque e pensa tutti vogliano solo fregare il popolo, e chi sta dalla parte opposta e pensa che il solo nemico da combattere sia il virus, in ogni modo.

Lo conosci il detto "il nemico del mio nemico e mio amico?"..ecco..dal punto di vista del Virus voi siete proprio il nemico del suo nemico, ergo, è come se steste dalla parte del Virus, perché la vostra soluzione è lasciare crepare chi deve crepare e vivere come se nulla fosse

Ma ripeto, per fortuna non andrà mai così, perché se ripenso al 2020 e mi tornano in mente le scene con gli ospedali italiani stile Kabul, o le fosse comuni a NY mi chiedo dove saremmo ora se avessimo lasciato che il virus circolasse e non avessimo nemmeno fatto la campagna vaccinale finché non avessimo avuto tra 5 anni un vaccino testato al 1000% secondo i protocolli per non far guadagnare soldi ai cattivoni di Big Pharma...


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parlo al plurale infatti, perché è un mal costume da politico pure quello di dare ad intendere una cosa senza dirla esplicitamente per poi poter dire "io non ho mai detto questo"..
> Mi ritorna in mente il caso Mario Pagliaccio Giordano che si nascondeva dietro al dito del "mi faccio solo domande" per giustificare trasmissioni da 3 ore tutte a seminare dubbi e a fare l'occhiolino ai no vax..
> Non so se avete fatto caso che qui dentro ad ogni discussione sul Covid (decine al giorno) ci sono sempre due vie,
> chi solleva dubbi su ogni posizione, vede marcio ovunque e pensa tutti vogliano solo fregare il popolo, e chi sta dalla parte opposta e pensa che il solo nemico da combattere sia il virus, in ogni modo.
> ...



Quindi, anche da vaccinato doppia dose, se critico i banchi a rotelle o i virologi, o il governo o certe condotte, sono un sostenitore del vairus.

Con il tuo solito ragionamento, tu sei un nemico dei complottisti, che sono nemici dei cinesi.

Quindi sei amico dei cinesi.

E pure mi sembrava che li odiassi, mi sarò sbagliato.


----------



## cris (23 Novembre 2021)

Che cuore che ha qualcuno su sto argomento per riuscire ad esser cosi costante… ogni giorno svariate ore dedicate a questo, a ripetere in tutte le salse la solita cosa… ma qundo sto covid non ci sara piu, di che si parlera?


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Novembre 2021)

Italia e Germania sono sempre state una bella accoppiata. fatto grandi cose insieme ......


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Che cuore che ha qualcuno su sto argomento per riuscire ad esser cosi costante… ogni giorno svariate ore dedicate a questo, a ripetere in tutte le salse la solita cosa… ma qundo sto covid non ci sara piu, di che si parlera?


tranquillo, fra poco ci sarà l'emergenza climatica. almeno cambiamo un po emergenza. sempre la stessa dopo un po stanca.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Che cuore che ha qualcuno su sto argomento per riuscire ad esser cosi costante… ogni giorno svariate ore dedicate a questo, a ripetere in tutte le salse la solita cosa… ma qundo sto covid non ci sara piu, di che si parlera?


di chi l'ha originato e di come non farlo ricapitare possibilmente


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Che cuore che ha qualcuno su sto argomento per riuscire ad esser cosi costante… ogni giorno svariate ore dedicate a questo, a ripetere in tutte le salse la solita cosa… ma qundo sto covid non ci sara piu, di che si parlera?



Probabilmente ti riferisci a me. Guarda, ne farei volentieri a meno, fino a due anni fa stavo bene e non sollevavo questioni.

La smetterò quando la gente smetterà di dirmi che sono un fautore della pandemia e sotto sotto mi fa piacere, visto come mi hanno inquadrato. Tranquillo che non mi pagano per questi commenti e dedico il mio tempo ad altre cose.

Un pensiero che sta prendendo pericolosamente piede, purtroppo. Andrà a finire che l'ho generato io questo vairus.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quindi, anche da vaccinato doppia dose, se critico i banchi a rotelle o i virologi, o il governo o certe condotte, sono un sostenitore del vairus.
> 
> Con il tuo solito ragionamento, tu sei un nemico dei complottisti, che sono nemici dei cinesi.
> 
> ...


Io mi sono sempre espresso, credo, in modo chiaro e per nulla ambiguo su ogni posizione, sia contro i cinesi che reputo i colpevoli della situazione attuale (e temo con dolo) sia nel ritenere la tutela della salute il primo obbiettivo, da perseguire con i mezzi possibili al momento, ovvero vaccini in primis e misure di contenimento se necessario.

Non è che uno non si possa lamentare di una cosa o di un'altra..ci mancherebbe..il punto è tenere SEMPRE la stessa posizione su ogni tema o notizia o intervista, con inoltre l'ironia fine a se stessa per dare ad intendere che "ormai vi abbiamo sgamato, non ci caschiamo" come se ci fosse tutto un grande piano orchestrato di cui tutti (media, politici, dottori, vip, etc) sono complici, che di fatto trasforma il Covid in un'esperimento sociale per controllare/comandare il popolo...e uno può anche farlo eh, ma almeno l'onestà di ammetterlo e dire apertamente:
1 - chi si ritengono i colpevoli e i mandanti del piano
2 - dire la finalità ultima del piano

Sennò è solo essere convinti di stare in un film di James Bond dove tutti sono fessi e solo pochi eroi più svegli hanno capito tutto (ma non ce lo vogliono spiegare)


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono sempre espresso, credo, in modo chiaro e per nulla ambiguo su ogni posizione, sia contro i cinesi che reputo i colpevoli della situazione attuale (e temo con dolo) sia nel ritenere la tutela della salute il primo obbiettivo, da perseguire con i mezzi possibili al momento, ovvero vaccini in primis e misure di contenimento se necessario.
> 
> Non è che uno non si possa lamentare di una cosa o di un'altra..ci mancherebbe..il punto è tenere SEMPRE la stessa posizione su ogni tema o notizia o intervista, con inoltre l'ironia fine a se stessa per dare ad intendere che "ormai vi abbiamo sgamato, non ci caschiamo" come se ci fosse tutto un grande piano orchestrato di cui tutti (media, politici, dottori, vip, etc) sono complici, che di fatto trasforma il Covid in un'esperimento sociale per controllare/comandare il popolo...e uno può anche farlo eh, ma almeno l'onestà di ammetterlo e dire apertamente:
> 1 - chi si ritengono i colpevoli e i mandanti del piano
> ...



Ma anche io credo di essere stato molto chiaro. I cinesi sono colpevoli, poi in tutta questa faccenda ci si sguazza più o meno bene. Se poi si vuole l'elenco di quelli che si sono invitati al banchetto facciamo notte.

Molto facile. Uno sta lì a sedere a chiede le prove inconfutabili su qualcosa che sai bene non potertici avvicinare. Se vedi saltare in aria i negozi ti devo portare le prove che esiste la mafia oppure riesci a nutrire qualche dubbio?

Con i virologi tutto a posto? I politici come la Ronzulli, giusto per descrivere roba fresca fresca, tutto bene? Draghi che parla di inviti alla morte? Arcuri? I media che farneticano? Ma non basta sentire 'ste sirene da tutte le parti? Son tutte robe normali e/o coincidenze. Poi si estremizza tutto, e si crede che chi critica rinneghi l'esistenza del vairus e non voglia uscirne. Pure io vedo estremismo nell'accettare tutto come opportuno.

L'ironia onestamente me la eviterei, non è fessi vs intelligenti, è che leggo roba assurda a cui si può solo replicare con ironia, tipo che sono meglio anni e anni di Covid piuttosto che veder perdere il proprio schieramento ideologico.

Da quell'altra parte leggo la solita ironia, e anche più demenziale, visto che in due anni non sembra cambiata una virgola e ricevo del complottista da tutte le parti. Poi ditemi che son cose normali, che si vedono ad ogni virus influenzale.

Alle domande non ti rispondo, tanto è tutto un farsi domande.

A quelle che pongo io da due anni nessuno risponde, tipo, come mai le varianti si sviluppano solo nei paesi europei, come mai non si sono viste carneficine nei paesi del terzo mondo, come mai il vairus non arretra dopo due anni di vaccini+mascherine+lockdowns, come mai la stessa Cina non la accusa più nessuno, che fine hanno fatto le indagini OMS, gli strani suicidi dei ricercatori, perché non hanno messo l'obbligo vaccinale da subito, come mai si passa dal 70% al 90% di immunità tante promesse, come mai non hanno fatto niente per trasporti e TI, etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc.

Desiderassi il peggio per noi, allora avreste anche ragione. Mah.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Novembre 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ti ho letto diverse volte, ma certo non ti conosco personalmente, quindi diciamo che mi riferisco più alla corrente di pensiero che si sta formando tra la gente, quella che vedo quotidianamente.
> 
> E piano piano le correnti si stanno sempre più assottigliando e omologando in due pensieri ben definiti:
> - Chi crede che sti morti ci siano davvero, che l'emergenza non sia finzione e che se c'è un'emergenza si debba fare qualcosa;
> ...


è un po' la sublimazione della psicologia del post lehman, che non a caso ha visto un fiorire di sistemi di pensiero "antisistema" sia a destra che a sinistra. La gente fa fatica ad accettare che la realtà abbia dei limiti oggettivi e che esistano forze maggiori e problemi complessi che non hanno soluzioni a portata di mano. La rabbia e la frustrazione portano a voler individuare a tutti i costi un colpevole.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> è un po' la sublimazione della psicologia del post lehman, che non a caso ha visto un fiorire di sistemi di pensiero "antisistema" sia a destra che a sinistra. La gente fa fatica ad accettare che la realtà abbia dei limiti oggettivi e che esistano forze maggiori e problemi complessi che non hanno soluzioni a portata di mano. La rabbia e la frustrazione portano a voler individuare a tutti i costi un colpevole.


Quindi in Inghilterra sono dei folli?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> è un po' la sublimazione della psicologia del post lehman, che non a caso ha visto un fiorire di sistemi di pensiero "antisistema" sia a destra che a sinistra. La gente fa fatica ad accettare che la realtà abbia dei limiti oggettivi e che esistano forze maggiori e problemi complessi che non hanno soluzioni a portata di mano. La rabbia e la frustrazione portano a voler individuare a tutti i costi un colpevole.



Sono quelle "forze maggiori" che danno un certo fastidio.

Soprattutto quando non è roba divina, e siamo noi stessi ad alimentarle. A quanto pare qualcuno le costruisce, io cerco di combatterle.

Poi quando subirai mobbing nel mondo del lavoro, a fronte di delinquenti che fanno carriera sulla tua pelle, nonostante l'impegno profuso, ne riparliamo. Tirandoci dentro anche la rabbia e la frustrazione.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono quelle "forze maggiori" che danno un certo fastidio.
> 
> Soprattutto quando non è roba divina, e siamo noi stessi ad alimentarle. A quanto pare qualcuno le costruisce, io cerco di combatterle.
> 
> Poi quando subirai mobbing nel mondo del lavoro, a fronte di delinquenti che fanno carriera sulla tua pelle, nonostante l'impegno profuso, ne riparliamo. Tirandoci dentro anche la rabbia e la frustrazione.


Ah beh, sapessi...vivo anch'io in questo mondo, tranquillo e so che esistono le ingiustizie. Un conto è combattere le ingiustizie, un conto è tessere un ordito in cui tutto è riconducibile a qualche superiore macchinazione di qualche entità massonica. Come se per criticare i banchi a rotelle servisse necessariamente inquadrare il tutto in una gigantesca cospirazione globale che ha creato una pandemia fake.


----------



## cris (23 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente ti riferisci a me. Guarda, ne farei volentieri a meno, fino a due anni fa stavo bene e non sollevavo questioni.
> 
> La smetterò quando la gente smetterà di dirmi che sono un fautore della pandemia e sotto sotto mi fa piacere, visto come mi hanno inquadrato. Tranquillo che non mi pagano per questi commenti e dedico il mio tempo ad altre cose.
> 
> Un pensiero che sta prendendo pericolosamente piede, purtroppo. Andrà a finire che l'ho generato io questo vairus.


Ma no, non mi riferivo a qualcuno in particolare, ma che ci vuole una certa costanza per riuscire a non distrarsi dall argomento


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ah beh, sapessi...vivo anch'io in questo mondo, tranquillo e so che esistono le ingiustizie. Un conto è combattere le ingiustizie, un conto è tessere un ordito in cui tutto è riconducibile a qualche superiore macchinazione di qualche entità massonica. Come se per criticare i banchi a rotelle servisse necessariamente inquadrare il tutto in una gigantesca cospirazione globale che ha creato una pandemia fake.



Eh, ma le entità massoniche non sono aria fritta o etere disperso nel cosmo, eh.

Sono uomini. Come te e come me.

E non credo che un sano di mente (o un onesto) possa concepire roba come i banchi a rotelle in un ruolo come quello e in una situazione delicata come la nostra. Ce lo abbiamo messo tu ed io, ma tu la ritieni una cosa insormontabile, una specie di comandamento scritto sulla pietra, io invece no. Questa è l'unica differenza tra te e me.

Ma i banchi a rotelle sono solo un esempio sciocco.

Un'ultima cosa.

Non ho mai tirato in ballo la massoneria, benché esista e abbia fatto storicamente danni inenarrabili. E non ho mai detto che la pandemia è fake. Poi parlate di macchinazioni come se da questa faccenda ci guadagnassero in pochi. Guarda che ci guadagnano in parecchi, eh, compresi quelli che fanno smartworking a casa senza fare un accidente, e mi fermo qui. Ricorrete (scusa il plurale, ma parliamo pur sempre di pensieri largamente accettati) sempre ai soliti leit-motif per denigrare i pensieri.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, ma le entità massoniche non sono aria fritta o etere disperso nel cosmo, eh.
> 
> Sono uomini. Come te e come me.
> 
> ...


Ma io non denigro proprio niente. Faccio solo fatica a capire dove vuoi andare a parare. A leggere i tuoi messaggi sembra di percepire che per te c'è una sottotrama per cui in molti hanno interesse a protrarre il più possibile la pandemia per interesse personale. Ed ogni dichiarazione o notizia viene filtrata sotto questa lente. Lo rispetto ma mi sembra un filino paranoico. Quanto ad Arcuri, che abbia fatto i propri interessi è palese (basta vedere la storia delle mascherine inutilizzate). Che sia un palese inetto è altrettanto evidente (basti pensare a quando fissò il prezzo politico alle mascherine...roba da pagina 2 del manuale di micro).


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> è un po' la sublimazione della psicologia del post lehman, che non a caso ha visto un fiorire di sistemi di pensiero "antisistema" sia a destra che a sinistra. La gente fa fatica ad accettare che la realtà abbia dei limiti oggettivi e che esistano forze maggiori e problemi complessi che non hanno soluzioni a portata di mano. La rabbia e la frustrazione portano a voler individuare a tutti i costi un colpevole.


in tutta la storia pandemica planetaria non c'è mai stato un pensiero tale per cui man mano si spostava la soglia di accettazione di ciò che è tollerabile sempre più avanti, semplicemente si contavano i morti e alla fine del disastro si tornava come prima ricostruendo le macerie sociali.
non c'è stata una nuova normalità dopo la peste, il vaiolo, la spagnola e qualsiasi altra malattia assassina di massa.
questo si chiama finestra di Overton ed è un approccio molto praticato in questi due anni, non solo dalla politica ma anche dal mondo finanziario che al giorno d'oggi sposta gli equilibri ricattando i politici sostanzialmente.
per esempio persone in Cina e non solo hanno fatto determinate cose, eppure non se ne parla perchè l'economia mondiale ne avrebbe danno e questo è un tabù assoluto per la politica che subordina la giustizia e la verità al danaro.
finchè sono le virostar a fare a gara tra loro su chi la spara più grossa è un conto, dopo torneranno nel loro meritato anonimato vista l'esigua qualità di pubblicazioni scientifiche, ben diverso quando lo fanno le amministrazioni perchè dovrebbero perseguire l'interesse sociale.
questo continuo parlare di nuova normalità con annessi investimenti in tal senso, plasmare i costumi e le organizzazioni dall'oggi al domani in base a questa pandemia lasciandoli però a medio-lungo termine anche oltre, confabulare e concertare cambi radicali quando prima faticavi a muovere una pietra in decenni è molto pericoloso.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ma io non denigro proprio niente. Faccio solo fatica a capire dove vuoi andare a parare. A leggere i tuoi messaggi sembra di percepire che per te c'è una sottotrama per cui in molti hanno interesse a protrarre il più possibile la pandemia per interesse personale. Ed ogni dichiarazione o notizia viene filtrata sotto questa lente. Lo rispetto ma mi sembra un filino paranoico. Quanto ad Arcuri, che abbia fatto i propri interessi è palese (basta vedere la storia delle mascherine inutilizzate). Che sia un palese inetto è altrettanto evidente (basti pensare a quando fissò il prezzo politico alle mascherine...roba da pagina 2 del manuale di micro).



Sì, è così. Forse sono paranoico.

L'interesse personale però mi sembra che venga prima di ogni cosa, forse anche prima di qualsiasi valore delle altre persone.

C'è gente che uccide per una manciata di euro, voglio dire. Figuriamoci ad alti livelli.

Sì, direi che questa è già meno paranoia ma più concretezza, riguardo questa faccenda.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> è un po' la sublimazione della psicologia del post lehman, che non a caso ha visto un fiorire di sistemi di pensiero "antisistema" sia a destra che a sinistra. La gente fa fatica ad accettare che la realtà abbia dei limiti oggettivi e che esistano forze maggiori e problemi complessi che non hanno soluzioni a portata di mano. La rabbia e la frustrazione portano a voler individuare a tutti i costi un colpevole.


E' psicologia.

E' intrinseco nell' uomo credere che ci sia qualcuno dietro a situazioni semplicemente non controllabili.
Da un senso di sicurezza, l' ignoto e il caos spaventano.

La sensazione di non essere in grado di intervenire per cambiare il mondo che ci circonda, inconsciamente ci spaventa.
E' paura e incertezza riguardo al futuro.

Pensare la colpa sia di un individuo o un entità BEN DEFINITA, toglie ansia e paura, perchè fa credere la soluzione ci sia solo che non ci viene permesso venga trovata

Lasciando perdere la pandemia, o riferimenti precisi a qualcuno qui o fuori, sono cose che ho letto a fiotti anche prima di questo momento.
Siamo persone! E' roba vecchia come il mondo.
Nelle Religioni ci si affida al potere di un Dio, mentre qualcuno lo chiama Destino.
Insomma, serve sempre dare la colpa ad un entità superiore e fuori dal nostro controllo diretto.

Io ci sono passato per tanti anni, più per curiosità che per complottismo reale, almeno spero ( o forse complottista lo ero davvero?)

Poi ci sono casi dove il sospetto è ben definito e ci sta, e casi dove il sistema è cosi grande e i dettagli cosi incredibilmente complessi che sarebbe impossibile nemmeno per il più grande genio della terra o gruppo di geni, gestirli.

In realtà i modi in cui ce la ficcano nel deretano sono quasi sempre evidenti e senza tanti fronzoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, è così. Forse sono paranoico.
> 
> L'interesse personale però mi sembra che venga prima di ogni cosa, forse anche prima di qualsiasi valore delle altre persone.
> 
> ...


I dati (Mi sembra la mia è un'assunzione) che chi era ricco pre Pandemia è diventato ricco ancora di più con la pandemia. Per citare i soliti nomi Gazidis di Amazon, senza contare Apple e Microsoft (si parlava nel topic dei chip che avevo aperto) visto aumento di consumo di dispositivi elettronici ... con la gente segregata in casa non hai altra scelta che arricchire Amazon che tra poco ti porta la roba dal balcone col robot volatile. Senza contare i 1000 abbonamenti tra Netflix, Disney e quand'altro.. inoltre questa crisi porta vantaggio anche ai politici cosi si devono solo concentrare su restrizioni e lasciare perdere gli altri problemi. Poi Burger King e Macdonalds e chi altro che produce cibi per farci ingrassare. Una generazione di obesi a guardare la tv 24 ore su 24.. Ultimi invece gli sceziaattiii che cosi possono andare in tv e fare libri.


A rimetterci sono, ovviamente, i commercianti chi ha i ristoranti e bar ecc.. chi ha hotel e tutto il settore del turismo.


----------



## cris (23 Novembre 2021)

Comunque l olanda sta trasferendo pazienti altrove perche le TI sono piene.
piaccia o non piaccia la realta e questa

a noi non sta andando male, speriamo bene


----------



## gabri65 (23 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> I dati (Mi sembra la mia è un'assunzione) che chi era ricco pre Pandemia è diventato ricco ancora di più con la pandemia. Per citare i soliti nomi Gazidis di Amazon, senza contare Apple e Microsoft (si parlava nel topic dei chip che avevo aperto) visto aumento di consumo di dispositivi elettronici ... con la gente segregata in casa non hai altra scelta che arricchire Amazon che tra poco ti porta la roba dal balcone col robot volatile. Senza contare i 1000 abbonamenti tra Netflix, Disney e quand'altro.. inoltre questa crisi porta vantaggio anche ai politici cosi si devono solo concentrare su restrizioni e lasciare perdere gli altri problemi. Poi Burger King e Macdonalds e chi altro che produce cibi per farci ingrassare. Una generazione di obesi a guardare la tv 24 ore su 24.. Ultimi invece gli sceziaattiii che cosi possono andare in tv e fare libri.
> 
> 
> A rimetterci sono, ovviamente, i commercianti chi ha i ristoranti e bar ecc.. chi ha hotel e tutto il settore del turismo.



Ah, ma figurati, codesti sono benefattori e filantropi intoccabili, eh.

Poi, per carità, mica si sta dicendo che è loro la colpa della pandemia.

Ma tranquilli che sarebbero un po' sconcertati nel vedere che le dinamiche di mercato tornano a voltargli le spalle perché la gente usa meno le diavolerie elettroniche e mediatiche, e si dedica un po' di più alla vita vera. Già succedeva, ma non con questi volumi, Dio Santo. Vediamo se anche loro tifano per far tornare la gente fuori di casa, dai.

Il fatto è che viene sistematicamente rifiutata l'idea che, sì, magari la si vuole far passare questa pandemia, ma con calma, molta calma, e anche con grande teatralità. Macché, assolutamente tutti focalizzati al 100% sulla risoluzione, cinesi compresi. Disperati e con le lacrime agli occhi per quanto successo.

Per quanto riguarda chi ci perde, l'ho già fatto notare milioni di volte, che altro dire. Ma alla gente va bene così, e allora così sia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Novembre 2021)

Ho visto le parole della Merkel mi ha spaventato. 
I dati non mentono, chi ha una percentuale di vaccinati alta la sta ancora svangando.. chi come Olanda e Francia sono più bassi la stanno pagando


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto le parole della Merkel mi ha spaventato.


la situazione è talmente urgente che l'incontro con gli stati federali ci sarà il 9 dicembre, tra 16 giorni.


----------



## raducioiu (23 Novembre 2021)

> Ho visto le parole della Merkel mi ha spaventato.
> I dati non mentono, chi ha una percentuale di vaccinati alta la sta ancora svangando.. chi come Olanda e Francia sono più bassi la stanno pagando


Infatti l'Irlanda con record di vaccinati ha fatto il record di contagi


----------



## hakaishin (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> la situazione è talmente urgente che l'incontro con gli stati federali ci sarà il 9 dicembre, tra 16 giorni.


Moriremo tutti Andris
Ormai il motto è questo. Moriremo tutti di covid. Lo dice draghi, lo dice lo speranza tedesco. Arrendiamoci


----------



## pazzomania (23 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Comunque l olanda sta trasferendo pazienti altrove perche le TI sono piene.
> piaccia o non piaccia la realta e questa
> 
> a noi non sta andando male, speriamo bene


A me invece preoccupa, hanno l' 85% di vaccinati fra gli adulti, è una buona percentuale.

Qualquadra non cosa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Novembre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Infatti l'Irlanda con record di vaccinati ha fatto il record di contagi


dimentichi gibilterra


----------



## Devil man (24 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma anche io credo di essere stato molto chiaro. I cinesi sono colpevoli, poi in tutta questa faccenda ci si sguazza più o meno bene. Se poi si vuole l'elenco di quelli che si sono invitati al banchetto facciamo notte.
> 
> Molto facile. Uno sta lì a sedere a chiede le prove inconfutabili su qualcosa che sai bene non potertici avvicinare. Se vedi saltare in aria i negozi ti devo portare le prove che esiste la mafia oppure riesci a nutrire qualche dubbio?
> 
> ...


il governo è uno strumento del popolo il popolo è sovrano ma finche litighiamo fra di noi, loro vivono nella bambagia...*Divide et impera *chissà quando ci sveglieremo tutti.. lo Stato ormai ha ingaggiato un esercito di comici pagliacci e personaggi famosi per fare ironia e ridicolizzare i no-greenpass..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il governo è uno strumento del popolo il popolo è sovrano ma finche litighiamo fra di noi, loro vivono nella bambagia...*Divide et impera *chissà quando ci sveglieremo tutti.. lo Stato ormai ha ingaggiato un esercito di comici pagliacci e personaggi famosi per fare ironia e ridicolizzare i no-greenpass..


Sai cos'è Devil che uno da fuori vede i numeri ( sempre che siano veri ) e trae quella conclusioni. 
Non è tanto chi fa ironia su chi ma da fuori e parlo da completo disinteressato ( ogni persona è libera di fare come vuole ) se uno legge i numeri si accorge di una correlazione diretta Vaccino-Terapie intensive senza possibilità di errore e quindi due domande se le fa. 

O i numeri che forniscono sono sbagliati ( non mi stupirei ), oppure la scelta di non vaccinarsi è fuori logica. 

Le scelte sono queste due, non c'è una zona grigia.


----------



## Devil man (24 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai cos'è Devil che uno da fuori vede i numeri ( sempre che siano veri ) e trae quella conclusioni.
> Non è tanto chi fa ironia su chi ma da fuori e parlo da completo disinteressato ( ogni persona è libera di fare come vuole ) se uno legge i numeri si accorge di una correlazione diretta Vaccino-Terapie intensive senza possibilità di errore e quindi due domande se le fa.
> 
> O i numeri che forniscono sono sbagliati ( non mi stupirei ), oppure la scelta di non vaccinarsi è fuori logica.
> ...


le inchieste e i veri numeri usciranno quando il virus avrà fatto il suo corso... e i numeri dei danni che questo governo e il green pass ha fatto alla economia Italiana e alle famiglie Italiane, tireremo poi le vere somme.. quando questo governo ( formato da una coalizione incollata con lo sputo ) di tecnici calpestatori della costituzione saranno fuori di qui..

vi aspetto tutti al varco quando fra 1-2 mesi usciranno i colori per le regioni e si andrà nuovamente in lockdown ( per una influenza ) e la colpa sarà solo loro... ma ovviamente daranno la colpa ai (no-vax)


----------



## Devil man (24 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Moriremo tutti Andris
> Ormai il motto è questo. Moriremo tutti di covid. Lo dice draghi, lo dice lo speranza tedesco. Arrendiamoci


io da 3 anni che dovevo morire di covid ma cammino ancora..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> le inchieste e i veri numeri usciranno quando il virus avrà fatto il suo corso... e i numeri dei danni che questo governo e il green pass ha fatto alla economia Italiana e alle famiglie Italiane, tireremo poi le vere somme.. quando questo governo ( formato da una coalizione incollata con lo sputo ) di tecnici calpestatori della costituzione saranno fuori di qui..
> 
> vi aspetto tutti al varco quando fra 1-2 mesi usciranno i colori per le regioni e si andrà nuovamente in lockdown ( per una influenza ) e la colpa sarà solo loro... ma ovviamente daranno la colpa ai (no-vax)


Ok, prendiamo per vero l affermazione dell “ influenza”, io mi chiedo allora come possa riempire le terapie intensive. 
Voglio capire il tuo punto di vista, come te lo spieghi ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' psicologia.
> 
> E' intrinseco nell' uomo credere che ci sia qualcuno dietro a situazioni semplicemente non controllabili.
> Da un senso di sicurezza, l' ignoto e il caos spaventano.
> ...


ci sono passato in pieno. Sempre stato liberal socialista, votavo prima DS poi PD, iscritto ai GD, appoggiato Renzi la prima volta (quando perse le primarie da Bersani), appena mi sono affacciato alla professione post laurea (mi sono laureato proprio nei giorni della crisi dello spread 2011) e ho iniziato a dover fronteggiare le difficoltà a lavorare con questa laurea sono diventato incacchiato nero col mondo, antisistema, antiUE, etc..è durato un po', poi sono tornato nei ranghi ma mi è servito per capire molte cose.


----------



## Devil man (24 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok, prendiamo per vero l affermazione dell “ influenza”, io mi chiedo allora come possa riempire le terapie intensive.
> Voglio capire il tuo punto di vista, come te lo spieghi ?


prima sono vuoti, poi sono pieni, poi sono mezzi vuoti, poi sono pieni nuovamente... assomiglia molto al giochino dello spread.. hahah

se non ci arrivi..

e se sono "realmente" sempre piene invece di fare i tagli alla sanità durante la pandemia e licenziare medici no-greenpass dovevano pensarci meglio.* Qui si santifica il vaccino dalla durata di 5 mesi di "quasi copertura" *

al sud le terapie intensive le montavano sulle Twingo in Puglia dopa la prima ondata non ne hanno aperta nemmeno una nuova..

*io ti faccio un altra domanda allora*
il vaccino coercitivo non doveva ridurre i ricoveri in TI ? come te lo spieghi che sono sempre piene ? bo...mi sbaglio o è ora che doveva dare i risultati... O NON E' COSI??? fra 2 mesi saremo nuovamente in clausura... in Germania fa più freddo qui siamo in primavera..

tanto vale prenderla come influenza e ritornare a vivere come prima, come ha deciso Boris.. basta lockdown


----------



## hakaishin (24 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io da 3 anni che dovevo morire di covid ma cammino ancora..


anche io…siamo fortunati allora


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> prima sono vuoti, poi sono pieni, poi sono mezzi vuoti, poi sono pieni nuovamente... assomiglia molto al giochino dello spread.. hahah
> 
> se non ci arrivi..
> 
> ...


Analizziamo : 

" prima sono vuoti, poi sono pieni, poi sono mezzi vuoti, poi sono pieni nuovamente" non sono medico ma penso dipenda dalle ondate di infezione al virus. 

"licenziare medici no-greenpass dovevano pensarci meglio" i medici giustamente vengono licenziati perchè dovrebbero essere in grado di lavorare salvaguardando la salute dei pazienti e la loro. 
Se non sei vaccinato cosi non è. 

"il vaccino coercitivo non doveva ridurre i ricoveri in TI ? " dai dati che emergono ( sempre che siano veri ) le T.I. sono piene di gente no vax che non ha fatto il vaccino.
I risultati che chiedi sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, se ti vaccini al 99% non vai in T.I.

" tanto vale prenderla come influenza e ritornare a vivere come prima" e tutti i morti a Bergamo ? come facciamo ad ignorarli ? Finzione ? film ? 

Attenzione, la mia non è una provocazione ma vuole essere un discorso costruttivo per capire la tua posizione. 
Magari sbaglio io a non considerare alcune varianti nel discorso, per quello ne voglio discutere pacificamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' psicologia.
> 
> E' intrinseco nell' uomo credere che ci sia qualcuno dietro a situazioni semplicemente non controllabili.
> Da un senso di sicurezza, l' ignoto e il caos spaventano.
> ...


Oddio dietro al complottismo c'è anche una bella dose di vittimismo. I complottisti sono notoriamente persone in difficoltà e frustrate. E la presenza di un male oscuro supremo e insondabile è una facile forma di giustificazione personale, molto spesso.

Se ti senti padrone della tua vita, del tuo destino, responsabile dei tuoi successi come dei tuoi fallimenti, è ben difficile tu veda nel mondo una cospirazione contro di te.

Questo parlo in generale non mi riferisco a nessuno e a nessun caso in particolare, commentavo il tuo ragionamento che trovo interessante (e condivisibile).


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Novembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio dietro al complottismo c'è anche una bella dose di vittimismo. I complottisti sono notoriamente persone in difficoltà e frustrate. E la presenza di un male oscuro supremo e insondabile è una facile forma di giustificazione personale, molto spesso.
> 
> Se ti senti padrone della tua vita, del tuo destino, responsabile dei tuoi successi come dei tuoi fallimenti, è ben difficile tu veda nel mondo una cospirazione contro di te.
> 
> Questo parlo in generale non mi riferisco a nessuno e a nessun caso in particolare, commentavo il tuo ragionamento che trovo interessante (e condivisibile).


non c'entra una mazza ma ti porto un esempio per farti capire, qualche giorno fa mi scrive una persona convinta che io DA ANNI parlassi di lui nelle dirette. 
Tipo io facevo un commento sulla cioccolata e questo pensava io sapessi che a lui piace la cioccolata e quindi lo dicevo per quello, io parlavo male di Balotelli secondo lui solo perchè era il suo giocatore preferito. 
Io non sapevo dell esistenza di questa persona fino a 4gg fa.


----------



## Devil man (24 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Analizziamo :
> 
> " prima sono vuoti, poi sono pieni, poi sono mezzi vuoti, poi sono pieni nuovamente" non sono medico ma penso dipenda dalle ondate di infezione al virus.


*La mia era una provocazione infatti ho citato lo spread... ma è ridicolo che ad oggi si parli ancora di collasso come l'anno scorso, al "salviamo il natale" RIDICOLO dopo aver messo il lascia passare del Terzo Reich*


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> "licenziare medici no-greenpass dovevano pensarci meglio" i medici giustamente vengono licenziati perchè dovrebbero essere in grado di lavorare salvaguardando la salute dei pazienti e la loro.


*Il vaccino non protegge dalla infezione ma "dovrebbe prevenire l'ospedalizzazione del paziente" i medici sono stati licenziati perchè si sono opposti al green-pass.. ancora oggi si leggono di reparti in quarantena dove tutti gli operatori con doppia dose si sono ammalati.*



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> "il vaccino coercitivo non doveva ridurre i ricoveri in TI ? " dai dati che emergono ( sempre che siano veri ) le T.I. sono piene di gente no vax che non ha fatto il vaccino.
> I risultati che chiedi sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, se ti vaccini al 99% non vai in T.I.


*Balle è una lotteria per vaccinati e non dove ci può essere la coincidenza che sei sfigato e vai in TI sia da una parte che dall'altra.. c'è chi la prende in forma lieve, chi non sente i sapori, chi non si accorge di averla, e chi se la prende brutta...dipende anche in base al tuo stato di salute vedi la vicenda di Colin Powell con doppia dose Pfizer*


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " tanto vale prenderla come influenza e ritornare a vivere come prima" e tutti i morti a Bergamo ? come facciamo ad ignorarli ? Finzione ? film ?


*Il virus non è più quello di Bergamo, le cure in TI sono diverse da quelle di 2 anni fa il virus è diventato si più contagioso ma meno aggressivo.*


----------

